# Rapfen 2007



## eöbzander (5. Mai 2007)

#h Moin an alle Rapfenärgerer,
ich denke der Rapfen hat seinen eigenen Thread verdient. Nachdem es letzte Saison bei uns in Hamburg so richtig gerappelt hat( siehe auch Rapfen Hamburg Thread), denke ich das mal alle Fänge aus ganz Deutschland hier reinsollten, da Deutschland zu einem echten Rapfenparadies geworden ist. 
Also geht mal ordentlich auf Rapfenpirsch bei dem bombenwetter und lasst Baitbuster und mich nicht im Stich und postet was das Zeug hält.
Mfg eöbzander


----------



## Ohrendieter (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ja moin,
war heute inne nähe von finkenwerder unnerwegs auf rapfen,
war so schön warm .
konnte die burschen schön anne oberfläche sehen und hab 2 gelandet,beide am schnell geführten mepps.
nunja,gelandet ehrlich gesacht nur einen,der andere is original aus meiner hand geflutscht als er sich schüttelte und hat dabei meinen spinner samt wirbel gleich mitgenommen.
der eine 51 cm,der andere ca gleichgross.
bild würd ich gern reinstellen,habs aber immer noch nich begriffen wie das geht ...  
grüzie


----------



## Baitbuster (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

jo sauber eöbzander da haste recht der rapfen hat voll und ganz seinen eigenen thread verdient#6#6
wie siehts aus, nächste woche los an die elbe, hätte ma wieder bock nen paar schlingel zu ärgern:q
ja ansonsten, wie sieht bei euch anderen aus?
dickes petri an alle


----------



## Promachos (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Eöbzander, gute Idee!

Ab 16. Mai bin ich mit dabei.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## maki1980 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Wollte gerade sagen......
wie sieht es aus mit Schonzeit!?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## fireline (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@Promachos



Promachos schrieb:


> Ab 16. Mai bin ich mit dabei.



in bavaria is schonzeit bis 31.5. oder is des vereinsintern geregelt bei euch?

mfg


----------



## eöbzander (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@Ohrendieter: hört sich ja schon gut an für die jahreszeit. Warste KF? 
baitbuster wollen wir Freitag mal wieder angreifen, an unserer stelle, das wetter soll zwar nicht so Bombe sein aber wir schaun mal!


----------



## Promachos (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



fireline schrieb:


> @Promachos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gute Frage. Wenn ich von der Arbeit komm, schau ich mal in meinen Schein. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es für Rapfen bei uns diesen Termin (16.5.) gibt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fkgth (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

hallo,
hier am rhein bei mainz und wiesbaden hat es die letzten tage richtig geknallt! 
claus, der bekannte rapfenranger aus ingelheim, hat an einem tag dreizehn stück gefangen!
schonzeit gibt es auf hessischer seite für den rapfen keine; der bestand ist einfach riesig, aber die biester sind nicht immer leicht zu fangen (wem sage ich das)...
claus hat nebenbei eine eigene seite im www - sehr informativ, wenn man etwas über die fischerei auf den rapfen hier am rhein erfahren möchte;
in berlin kracht es ja auch schon seit jahren und wenn es jetzt auch an der elbe losgeht, dann mal viel spass!

grüße

fkgth


----------



## Promachos (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hallo fireline,

Dumm ist, der dummes tut.#6
Dank deines Hinweises hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht und siehe da: Die Ausgabe meiner Verordnung war nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand; dort gibt's für den Schied kein Schonmaß. Die gültige Variante schreibt den 31.5. vor - und der gilt auch für unser Gewässer.

Tja, liebe Rapfen: Dann geht's erst am 1.6. los mit der Jagd auf euch.

Dank & Gruß
Promachos


----------



## eöbzander (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@fkgth: hört sich ja echt gut an bei euch! sag mal heißt die seite zufällig fishmania oder so von dem?
mfg


----------



## Baitbuster (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



> hallo,
> hier am rhein bei mainz und wiesbaden hat es die letzten tage richtig geknallt!
> claus, der bekannte rapfenranger aus ingelheim, hat an einem tag dreizehn stück gefangen!



das hört sich doch schon ma sehr gut an#6#6
also wo ihr so gerade über die schonzeit sprecht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
wie sieht das eigentlich bei uns aus eöbzander??


----------



## eöbzander (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

gibbet in hamburg soweit ich weiß nicht, nurn Mindestmaß und das liegt bei 40cm aber wir setzen die ja sowieso immer zurück.
Haste eigentlich noch genug metall zum werfen?


----------



## Baitbuster (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ja klar CATCH AND RELEASE#6#6
ja hab gestern erstmal schön alles zusammengesucht und zusammengebastelt auch mal meinen ,,Zanderködervorrtat"
naja dann würd ich sagen freitach gehts los und das mit dem mindestmaß ist eh kein ding da unsere fische sowieso nicht kleiner als 40cm sind
wie siehts bei dir mit ködern aus?


----------



## eöbzander (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

MEtall geung wollt nur  dieses Jahr mal mehr mit Wobblern und poppern arbeiten! Denke ein oder zwei find ich da noch! Weißt ja noch letztes jahr wie geil der anblick war als er den Köder an der oberfläche nehmen wollte
wie siehts mit den anderen aus? Spinner,Blinker oder wobbler?


----------



## Baitbuster (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



> wie siehts mit den anderen aus? Spinner,Blinker oder wobbler?



jute frage, müsste ich aber noch so das ein oder andere haben
und sonst die blinker dinga vom letzten mal


----------



## Ohrendieter (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

also mein favorit is ganz klar der gute olle spinner.
schmeiss zwar auch gern mal mit blinkern um mich aber die geflügelten sind erste wahl.der wobbler bleibt im schrank,hab nie nen ordentlichen draht zu den brüdern bekommen . . .
achja,köhlfleet wars nich aber da umme ecke.
wo seid ihr aktiv ?


----------



## Baitbuster (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

sind ecke wedel sehr aktiv da gibt es einige stellen die dazu verlocken den einen oder anderen großen rapfen zu fangen ja köhfleet is besonders gut zum zander ärgern
naja sonst benutzt ich nur die dings ach hab den namen vergessen ich stell morgen ma nen link oder foto rein halt blinker genau jetzt weiß ich wieder die EFFZET BLINKER VON D.A.M der perfekte köder zum schnellen führen für rapfen, den dann noch in silber oder bronze dann isses perfekt


----------



## Baitbuster (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

so werde jetzt gleich mit eöbzander euf rapfen pirsch gehen bericht kommt dann heude abend bis dann#h#h


----------



## eöbzander (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

jo endlich gehts wieder los 
wind und wetter sid mal wieder gegen uns, aber egal wir fangen trotzdem! bericht kommt wie gesagt heut abend
dickes petri allen


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



Baitbuster schrieb:


> die EFFZET BLINKER VON D.A.M der perfekte köder zum schnellen führen für rapfen, den dann noch in silber oder bronze dann isses perfekt


Welche Größe nehmt ihr denn? Normale Hechtgrößen oder eher kleiner? Und dann einfach schnelles Kurbeln oder auch rucken oder mal sacken lassen???
Thx für Hinweise und heute viel Erfolg#6


----------



## Baitbuster (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



> Welche Größe nehmt ihr denn? Normale Hechtgrößen oder eher kleiner? Und dann einfach schnelles Kurbeln oder auch rucken oder mal sacken lassen???


also ich hab dir ma die seite rausgesucht

http://www.dam.de/katalog/html/06_blinker_twin.htm

das ist die homepage von D.A.M, dort findest du diese EFFzets in allen größen also bei uns ist es so also nicht die hechtgröße eine nummer kleiner aber hechtgröße funzt auch blitzt und blinkt halt mehr.
Zum führen des blinkers ist eigentlich viel zu beachten, je nach der tiefe deines hausgewässers würde ich ihn auf jedenfall flach führen da rapfen doch eher an der oberfläche jagen!
Das einkurbeln solltest du sehr schnell durchführen der sollte echt duchs wasser flitzen:q
naja also waren eben los eöbzander konnte einen verhaften einer ist ihm abgeflutscht und ich selber konnte einen überlisten.
Mfg


----------



## vakiLL (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

also ich hab dieses jahr in der oder bereits 5 erwischt zwischen 40 und 60cm! also als köder nehme ich einen kleinen meerforellen blinker!


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Angelt mit Oberflächenköder ! Es gibt keinen größeren Spaß als wenn ein Rapfen wie aus dem Nichts geschossen kommt und den Köder in die Tiefe zieht.
Ein paar Tips:

Bei vielen Ködern sind die orginal Drillinge nicht geeignet zum Rapfenangeln (z.B. Salmo, und auch teilweise Illex) die Drillinge werden aufgebogen. Ich tausche sie aus.
Die Bremse immer weit auf, damit der erste brutale Einschlag des Rapfens nicht zum Materialbruch führt. Ich angele mit einer Rolle mit Kampfbremse, nach der ersten Flucht verstärke ich die Bremskraft.
Beim angeln mit Poppern, Pencilsticks und anderen Topwaterlures: NICHT ANSCHLAGEN! Ihr würdet nur dem Rapfen den Köder aus dem Maul ziehen. Keine Angst der Rapfen ballert so gierig drauf, dass er sich selbst fängt.
Schnell einholen ist kein Allheilmittel. Gerade die größeren reagieren auch oft auf einen Spinnstopp. Variantenreich einholen!
Hat man einen Schwarm gefunden wechsele ich sehr oft den Köder, meist fängt ein Köder zwei Fische und dann geht nichts mehr. Wechsel bringt oft Erfolg.
Die Köder dürfen groß sein z.B. 30gr. Popper, oder SLider10. Das selektiert die größeren Rapfen. Mit ASP - Spinner angele ich gar nicht mehr, der ist zwar fängig, hält aber nicht viel aus, Drilling viel zu klein. Fische gehen verloren.
Den Rapfen schnell aus dem Schwarm drillen, damit keine Unruhe ensteht. Hotspots nach erfolgreichen beangeln einige Tage in Ruhe lassen, sonst war es mal ein Hotspot.


----------



## Promachos (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@ rapfenranger

Schicke Bilder und interessante Tipps. Herzlichen Dank!
Wie kriegst du denn die Photos so groß rein? Bei mir haben sie immer Briefmarkengröße.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fireline (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@promachos

guckst du hier

mfg


----------



## Baitbuster (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@ Rapfen.Ranger

danke für die tips, ja immer an der oberfläche angeln so amchen das eöbzander und ich auch immer, die effzets von d.a.m werden ja auch flach geführt vondaher....
sind übrigens tolle bilder, ja genau mit so einem oberflächen wobbler hat eöbzander fasst einen überlistet der sich direkt unter der oberfläche aufhielt, beim eintauchen des köders, BBÄÄÄMMMM|supergri|supergri ist aber leider abgerutscht
eine frage hab ich noch , Rapfen.Angler, was amchst du mit den gefangenen rapfen, also wie verwendest du sie, wir haben sie einem rausgeholt und probiert aber so klasse war das nicht, seit dem machen wir catch and release was würdest du da empfehlen?
mfg


----------



## eöbzander (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@Rapfen.Ranger:
Tolle Tips und Bilder die du da hast. 
War letztens auch auf der Fishmania Seite. Tolles bilder da! 
wie baibuster schon gesagt hat, hatte ich letztes Jahr ne echt geile Attacke aufn Topwater!
Von welcher Marke sind die beiden Topwaters auf dem 1ten und 2ten Blid, sehen echt bombe aus?
grüße eöbzander


----------



## Promachos (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



fireline schrieb:


> @promachos
> 
> guckst du hier
> 
> mfg



GENIAL#6

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Nummer eins ist ein Megabass ( wenn nichts mehr geht bringt der kleine oft noch ein Fisch), der Riesenpopper ist von Grauvell (Spanien). Der selektiert mit Sicherheit groß von klein.

Der Effzett habe ich auch immer dabei






hat mir dieses Jahr einen 70er beschert. Beachtet den Präzissions Drilling! Ist der Fisch gehakt bleibt er auch dran!

@ Baitbuster

Habe noch nie Rapfen gegessen!

Mit dem Effzett knapp unter der Oberfläche fischen ist nicht gleich mit einem Popper oder mit einem Pencilbait "Walking the dog" auf der Oberfläche zu fischen. Klar ist das auch erfolgreich aber nicht so aufregend. Die härtesten Einschläge habe ich übrigens beim angeln mit dem Slider erlebt.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Wir haben im Dortmund Ems Kanal auch Riesige Rapfen. 
Meistens rauben sie in der Mitte. Da komm ich kaum hin .
Mit welchen Ruten angelt ihr ???
Schnur ???
Rolle ??

DANKE FÜR JEDEN TIP !!!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## Baitbuster (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



> Pit der Barsch
> Wir haben im Dortmund Ems Kanal auch Riesige Rapfen.
> Meistens rauben sie in der Mitte. Da komm ich kaum hin .
> Mit welchen Ruten angelt ihr ???
> ...


also dann leih dir doch mal ein boot aus hilft bestimmt:q:q
nein also ich denke wenn sie in der mitte sind dann solltst du auf eine buhne gehen, die möglichst weit ins wasser ragt.
ich habe die DIABOLUS II spinnrute für das angeln auf rapfen und zander für mich genau richtig#6
zur schnur,also zurzeit habe ich geflochtene FIRELINE gibt es in grau geld u.s.w. ich bevorzuge jedoch die gelbe und die graue.
habe sir mir vor allem zum zander jerken zugelgt:q

@ Rapfen.Ranger, ja die EFFZETS sind immer sehr gut für rapfen, da man sie schnell im wasser führen kann, wenn man dann noch wie bei dir hn in gold silber oder bronze hat kann eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen, und zu dem essen von rapfen, ja dann bleibe ich wohl dabei das ich CATCH & RELEASE betreibe.....


mfg


----------



## fkgth (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

pit:
für rapfen, die weit draußen rauben, eignen sich sehr gut die meerforellenruten (ab 3 m, so 15 bis 50 gr. wurfgewicht), dünne, aber nicht zu dünne, geflochtene schnur, eine 4000er rolle (mit hoher übersetzung) und köder, die bis zum horizont fliegen (meerforellenblinker wie der hansen flash oder -wobbler wie der spöket) ... mit dem ködergewicht sollte man es aber nicht übertreiben, 30 gr. max. sind ok...damit müßten die 100 m locker drin sein (weite gewinnt)...bei rückenwind entsprechend mehr,
habe auch schon gute erfolge mit spirolinos erzielen können, die bringen dir die kleinen köder auch gut raus, besonders dann, wenn sich die rapfen auf brutfische eingeschossen haben;


und noch ein kleiner tip: rute immer gut festhalten!


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@fkgth

Blinker und Co habe ich eigentlich immer nur als alternativ Köder dabei. Die richtigen "Massenfänge" (mehr als 5) habe ich immer mit den Topwaterbaits auf kurze Distanz erlebt.


----------



## Baitbuster (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



> fkgth:
> und noch ein kleiner tip: rute immer gut festhalten!



ja da kann  ich nur ein lied von singen:qwenn man einen dicken rapfen an der rute hat dann aber gute nacht marie dann pass bloß auf das du deine rute festhälst das geht so schnell das sie zuschnappen


----------



## fkgth (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

hey ranger - stimme dir zu, aber die frage war, wie kommt er an die rapfen in weiter entfernung (so ab 50 m) ran, da sehe ich - mit ausnahme der spiros - keine alternative zu den meerforellenködern...

nebenbei: viele fangen auf kurze distanz keine rapfen, weil sie sich am angelplatz zu laut und auffällig verhalten


----------



## eöbzander (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

jo letzte Saison hats mich auch erwischt beim "nichtfestgenughalten" der rute und prompt knallte ein 60er rein. Zum glück hatte ich noch den kurbelknauf meiner rolle in der hand sosnt hieße es auf nimmerwiedersehen
freu mich schon auf diese Saison und werd mal mehr mit topwatern jagen gehen!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Danke für die Tips.
Aber wir dürfen nicht vom Boot aus angeln auf NRW Kanälen.


----------



## Baitbuster (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

achso ja dann würd ichs so machen wie fkgth gesagt hat:



> für rapfen, die weit draußen rauben, eignen sich sehr gut die meerforellenruten (ab 3 m, so 15 bis 50 gr. wurfgewicht), dünne, aber nicht zu dünne, geflochtene schnur, eine 4000er rolle (mit hoher übersetzung) und köder, die bis zum horizont fliegen (meerforellenblinker wie der hansen flash oder -wobbler wie der spöket) ... mit dem ködergewicht sollte man es aber nicht übertreiben, 30 gr. max. sind ok...damit müßten die 100 m locker drin sein (weite gewinnt)...bei rückenwind entsprechend mehr,
> habe auch schon gute erfolge mit spirolinos erzielen können, die bringen dir die kleinen köder auch gut raus, besonders dann, wenn sich die rapfen auf brutfische eingeschossen haben;



also das wäre dann so das was ich tun würde wenn das boot nicht erlaubt ist


----------



## Nauke (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hallo Ihr Rapfenkünsteler,

1. Habe gesten beim Nachtangeln auf Köfi einen 70er Burschen von knapp
drei Kilo gefangen. Ist das gut? 

2. Wie kommt ihr mit den wahnsinns Gräten klar? Ansonsten hat er legger
geschmeckt.#h


----------



## Baitbuster (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



> Zitat von Nauke
> Hallo Ihr Rapfenkünsteler,
> 
> 1. Habe gesten beim Nachtangeln auf Köfi einen 70er Burschen von knapp
> ...



also das kein schlechtes durchmaß70 com ist nen ordentlicher klopper, denke mal da hattest du nen recht netten drill

also bei mir und eöbzander ist das so mit dem fangen wir betreiben catch&release was heißt wir fangen sie und setze sie wieder zurück da wir einmal ausprobiert hatten sie zu verwerten aber irgentwie wollte das nicht wirlich|supergri, bis meine oma schließlich frikadellen draus gemacht hat|supergri......
Mfg


----------



## bennie (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

frikadellen sind eine gute lösung wenn es auch viel arbeit bedeutet aber immerhin hat so ein bursche ja auch eine menge auf den gräten sodass man nicht die gleiche arbeit wie bei zig brassen hat


----------



## fireline (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

der hatte auch 74

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/3775/schiedmr2.jpg

mfg


----------



## Baitbuster (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

da haste ja nen guten brummer überlisten können, dikces petri#6#6:vik:


----------



## c-laui (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Moin.
Fettes Petri @Fireline
War gestern an der Elbe bei Bleckede auf Hecht und Zander. Konnte dort einen 65 cm Rapfen überlisten. Er biss auf nen 9 cm Gummufisch. Der durfte wieder Schwimmen, da der Rapfen bei uns Ganzjährig geschützt ist. Mit den Zandern hat es nicht so geklappt. Einen kleinen der gerade Maß hatte (35cm Mindestmaß). Durfte auch wieder schwimmen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## eöbzander (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Schöne fänge die ihr gemacht habt ist ja echt keiner unter 65cm!!!#6
Bei uns läuft es gerade nicht so gut mit den Rapfen bzw. eigentlich haben nicht so ne lust loszuziehen erst wenns wieder wärmer wird!
hatte letzten Mittwoch fast einen beim Zandergufieren erwischt(also entweder war es ein großer Zander oder großer Rapfen) bin mir da nicht so sicher auf jedenfall war auf einmal ein risen schwall vor meinen füßen und da dachte ich natürlich erstmal an nen dicken Zander aber im nachinein glaub aber ich nicht das der Zander aus 10 metern tiefe den köder bis zu oberlfäche verfolgt!


----------



## Ohrendieter (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

moin moin die herren,
der papa kommt gerade vonne elbe und hat reiche ernte
eingefahren :
5 rapfen sicher gelandet und 2 haben sich im drill verabschiedet,alle zwischen 50-65 cm.
dazu noch 2 kleine barsche von ca 20 und 25 cm und das beste,das ganze in ca 2 std.
das hat permanent gerumst inne peitsche,diverse anfasser gabs noch dazu,ein tach als wäre heute weihnachten für mich.
köder war nen colonel Z spinner in 10 gr,schwarzes blatt mit gelben punkten.
habs zwar n paarmal mit n rapfenblei probiert aber das war mit 28 gr zu schwer,so schnell kann ja kein mensch einholen.
der showdown fande im steendiek-kanal bei finkenwerder statt,da werde ich wohl nochmal reingucken müssen die tage.
schönen abend weiterhin
Ohrendieter


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hier ein 66er von mir der auf einen Illex Arnaud 110 F ging.

TL maesox


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Schöner Schied! Petri.

Der 110er ist ein guter Rapfenköder, allerdings habe ich damit am Rhein nur Rapfen (bis 73cm) bei sehr niedrigen Wasserstand in den Buhnenfelder gefangen. D.h. kaum oder fast keine Strömung!
Würde mich interessiern ob andere Rapfenjäger ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Ziehe jetzt auch gleich los, habe einige neue hoffentlich gute Rapfenköder in der Tacklebox!

Übrigens, wie ich zum Rapfenangeln kam könnt ihr hier nachlesen:

KLICK MICH


----------



## Ohrendieter (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

tja,
und ich komm gerade von ner 2 1/2 stündigen totalen nullnummer zurück.
selbe stelle,wasserstand,köder,ich konnte die fische sogar sehen .... aber nix.
so kanns kommen.


----------



## maesox (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

siehst,und ich wußte nicht mal,daß es in dem See überhaupt Rapfen gibt!!!

Fing davor auch nur zwei Stück: 1x Ungarn 71cm/Köfi
                                            1x Holland 78cm/Mepps Spinner


Wäre froh ich hätte hier bei mir ein schönes Rapfenrevier!!!!#c

TL maesox


----------



## fkgth (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

prima, tut sich ja was an der rapfenfront!
petri an alle fänger!!

ohrendieter:

die erfahrung habe ich auch schon machen müssen; 
wie ich das sehe, hast du dem "hot-spot" nur ein paar tage ruhe zwischen erfolg und --nicht-erfolg-- gelassen...
ich habe hier am rhein auch ein paar stellen, die immer gut für mehrere rapfen sind, aber nicht kurz hintereinander...lasse die plätze nach einer erfolgreichen rapfenjagd für ca. eine woche in ruhe (hoffe nebenbei, dass in dieser zeit auch kein anderer dort fischt) und habe dann wieder erfolg...meistens...mas o menos!

ranger:
hatte mit dem 110er auch in den strömungsarmen bereichen mehr erfolg als in der strömung...keine ahnung, woran das liegt...einer schwimmt ja bestimmt schon in der nordsee herum!
wie war´s in thüringen?

grüße

fkgth


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Heute neue Rapfenreviere angeschaut, einen 51er mit dem Bananaboat erwischt. Ist Nummer 27 in diesem Jahr.

Was Frank mit den Hotspots gesagt hat, kann ich nur zustimmen.

Über Thüringen kannst du im Bachforellenpirsch Threat nachlesen.


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Petri zum schönen Schied!!!#6

Auf was ist er eingestiegen???


TL maesox


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Bananaboat


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

schönes Ding #6

Schau mal meinen ABU (Sardine) im "Alte Eisen im Ruhestand" Thread an!!! Der wär bestimmt auf Rapfen absolute Sahne!!



TL maesox


----------



## Baitbuster (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ja dieses silberne ist perfekt an dem köder da rapfen auf dieses blinkende stehen....


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



Baitbuster schrieb:


> ja dieses silberne ist perfekt an dem köder da rapfen auf dieses blinkende stehen....


 

..das ist zu allgemein!! Denn sonst wäre Rapfenfischen einfacher wie es eigentlich in Wahrheit ist !!!


TL maesox


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

WIe war!

Gestern zwei Attacken auf meine Pencilbaits gehabt. Leider nicht gehangen!


----------



## eöbzander (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@ Erfolgreichen: Dickes Petri, habt da echt schöne Fische.
@R.R: Wie schnell holst du eigentlich deine Topwater Köder ein? Schneller als Spinner und co, oder langsamer?


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@eöbzander

Ich versuche immer Tempo raus zunehmen. Hole ich zu schnell ein gibt es oft Fehlbisse!

Ist der Pencilstick dann im Bereich der Steinpackung angelangt gibt es manchmal Barsch oder Hecht Bisse.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Heute gabs einen 58er, Water Mocasin voll inhaliert.


----------



## Baitbuster (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ja heiliges kanonenrohr der hat den ja rekelrecht inhalliert was ei sonem köder auch schon recht schwer ist|uhoh:


----------



## eöbzander (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@RR: Dickes petri, hat sicherlich schön Radau gemacht!


----------



## wallek (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hallo,

ich hab letzten Donnerstag Mittag einen 50ger Rapfen am Rhein bei Breisach auf Gufi gefangen!


----------



## moped (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Servus Rapfenprofis,

ich als kompletter Schied-Unbedarfter hab heute einen Köder erhalten, bei dem ich mir vorstellen könnte,daß der, auf Schied gefischt, gut funktionieren könnte! Hat möglicherweise schon jemand versucht mit schnell gezogenen Jackall TN50 oder TN60 einen Schied zu fangen? Wär für einen evtl. Donau-Urlaub im Sommer für mich ganz interessant. Habt Ihr sonst außer den zuletzt genannten Ködern (Water Mocassin, Banana Boat) einen Tip für mich?

Danke,

Jürgen


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Salmo Slider, Sting, Splitin Rover sind gute Rapfenköder.


----------



## südlicht (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hai Leute...

Hatte gestern einen 65er auf Fliege. Gute 10 Minuten Drill... Immer wieder genial. Nach erfolgreicher Handlandung war ich jedoch so entkräftet und der Fisch so glitschig, dass er mir mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht aus den Händen gerutscht und in der Strömung verschwunden ist 

Weiterhin TL,

Eric :m


----------



## Baitbuster (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ja der drill ist serh schön beim rapfen muss ich schon sagen....aber wie gesagt wenn sie dann gelandet werden sie sie meißtens doch sehr erschöpft........


----------



## Promachos (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hallo,

gestern hätten mich die Rapfen fast um den Verstand gebracht. Sie waren da, in Scharen und in Größen von 70+. Man konnte sie sehr schön mit Polbrille von der Spundwand herab sehen - und auch, dass Unmengen von Futterfischen (Lauben und Rotaugen) unterwegs waren. Und am Rand und unter den Schwärmen sind die Rapfen geschwommen.
Ich hab fast alles an Ködern probiert, was ich dabei hatte: Spinner in verschiedenen Größen und Farben, Oberflächenwobbler in unterschiedlichen Farben, Spöket - nix zu machen. Ich hab denen die Köder zum Teil echt vor der Nase vorbeigezogen.

Interessant war, dass die Köfis zwar einen Sicherheitsabstand von ca. 2 m zu den Rapfen gehalten haben, aber sich sonst recht unbeeindruckt von ihrer Anwesenheit gezeigt haben.
Kann es sein, dass die Rapfen nur auf ganz kleine Fischbrut, die jetzt ebenfalls im Wasser ist, aus sind und die anderen Fische ahnen, dass es heute für sie nicht gefährlich ist?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Baitbuster (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Also ich würde ja eher denken das es an der jahreszeit liegt, wenn es kälter ist gehen die auf alles was nicht niet und nagelfest ist aber in der jetzigen jahreszeit haben sie wie du schon beschrieben hast,  ,,unmengen" von futterfischen, daher muss ihnen was spezielles anbieten, was genau, hab ich leider auch noch nciht herausgefunden#dda bei uns gerade auch eine durststrecke ist


----------



## fkgth (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ja, ist derzeit auch hier bei mainz/wiesbaden schwierig...
konnte gestern morgen einen 50+ überzeugen, meinen kleinstblinker (1,5 cm länge, grün-silber) von der oberfläche abzugreifen,
die müssen hier derzeit nicht jagen, nur herumschwimmen und das maul aufmachen, irgendwie erinnert mich das an planktonfressende wale oder riesenhaie...

nicht aufgeben!

fk gth


----------



## mightyeagle69 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Konnte Heute früh auch ma wieder einen kleinen  verhaften......#6 Natürlich wieder mit nem 
*Illex Aragon Junior... :vik:*


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

petri zum tollen rapfen!
eine frage: wo hast du den illex dort gekauft?
mfg Andy


----------



## mightyeagle69 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



esox82 schrieb:


> petri zum tollen rapfen!
> eine frage: wo hast du den illex dort gekauft?
> mfg Andy



http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/kunstkoeder-illex-wobbler-c-23_36.html

Dort gibt es echt nee klasse Auswahl & sehr schnelle Lieferung #6 TOP SHOP


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

vielen dank für den link,dann werde ich dort mal etwas surfen

mfg Andy


----------



## mightyeagle69 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

No problem......

wie heist es so schön Angler helfen Anglern |bla:|bla:|bla:

Cheers Mate & viel spaß beim Surfen #6


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

hab schon fertig gesurft  und bestellt 
petri heil und stets "tight lines"
mfg Andy


----------



## Ohrendieter (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

hats schonmal einer nachts auf die burschen probiert ?
komm gerade vonne schicht,die familie schläft
und ich hab schwer bock,
ablaufendes wasser gerade,
werd gleich mal losradeln. . .


----------



## Ohrendieter (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

hätte ich mir auch schenken können !


----------



## Baitbuster (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



> hätte ich mir auch schenken können !



lool,
also eine nullnummer:q
ja kann passieren, jedoch kann es auch sein das du in ein paar tagen an der selben stelle zur selben zeit was fängst das ist ganz unterschiedlich


----------



## Ohrendieter (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

möglich is alles,
komm gerade wieder vonne front und 
was passierte ?
die ganzen jungs waren da,geraubt und gesprungen ..
aber glaubste da erbarmt sich mal einer ?
3 anfasser,sonst nix.
achja,3 brassen gehakt und an land gezogen,die brüder
stehen da echt gestapelt zur zeit.


----------



## Ohrendieter (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

so,
gerade wieder gekommen und ?
wiedermal kein rapfen !
nichmal n biss.
egal,hab mit der zeit immer langsamer eingeholt
und dann passierte es : hat mir
n hecht reingeknallt ( 12 gr spinner,gold,colonel Z ),
und ne verdammt gute show geliefert,
gemessene 62 cm und wieder ab in bach mit dem knaben.
mädels,DAS war mein erster hecht überhaupt !
himmelarsch bin ich glücklich.


----------



## fkgth (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ja, dann mal großes, fettes petri dem ohrendieter...

und nebenbei, dein spinnköder scheint mir derzeit auf rapfen auch wenig fängig - zumindest hier am rhein räumen die biester derzeit brut in einer größe von 1 bis 2 cm länge ab...
entsprechend könnte man versuchen, die ködergröße und das aussehen der derzeit bevorzugten beute anzupassen...
nur so ein gedanke...

grüße

fkgth


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

moin,
da magste recht mit haben
aber hab nich nur den ollen spinner im gepäck,
hab quasi die ganze palette die tage mal durchprobiert :
schwimmender wobbler,schmaler blinker,effzett,sogar n rapfenblei,tandem-spinner,leichte twister ..
spinner waren nunmal die einzigsten köder auf die es überhaupt bisse gab.


----------



## fkgth (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

hey, wollte damit nicht sagen, dass der colonel z - spinner kein guter köder ist!
wichtig ist halt, dass man viele verschiedene köder ausprobiert und selbst dann gibt es tage, da gehst du leer aus...war heute morgen - so gegen acht (also viel zu spät) - nur mal kurz draußen, um neue rapfen-köder, die mir der postbote gebracht hatte, auszuprobieren...große hoffnungen, aber schneider, egal, machst du halt den einen gummifisch (no-name, rücken rot, bauch weiß), der sich in der tasche finden ließ, mal drauf und rumps, stieg ein großer zander ein, nach ein paar minuten hatte ich ihn an der oberfläche und auf der seite, da schaut er mich kurz an, schüttelt den kopf und weg war er...war, das konnte ich sehen, knapp gehakt;
also, die runde ging an den fisch...
rapfen waren keine da...kann morgen schon wieder ganz anders aussehen

munterbleiben!


----------



## lemure muik (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

huhu ..

gestern abend mit kollega nachtangeln am rhein versucht - nix.
heute morgen dann kurz vor sonnenaufgang ab an de gravidal, gugge ob was geht. zander & rapfen ham sich um die brut geprügelt, also rute raus, den kleinsten blinker was ich hatte ran & rein damit. beim 2ten wurf ein 47er zander, 5 mins später ein 62er rapfen. kurz darauf noch ein schöner satter biss, aber auch der 2. anhieb reichte nicht aus - weg war er. danach war feierabend - keine bisse, kein garnix mehr.

trotz der bescheidenen nacht, diese 5 minuten warens wert!

) de muik


----------



## Veit (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Konnte heute früh einen 72er auf flachlaufenden Salmo Perch-Wobbler aus der Saale ziehen. Sollte eigentlich ein Zander werden...
Foto siehe "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge". War mein erster dieses Jahr, naja bin ja nicht so der Rapfenfan, aber das war schon ein nettes Kerlchen.


----------



## Sickly (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Salmo Slider, Sting, Splitin Rover sind gute Rapfenköder.


 
wie angelst du mit dem Salmo slider, ganz normal jerken oder schnell einhohlen?
Lohnt es sich einen Banana Boat zu kaufen? Ich versuche die Rapfen im Stillwasser zu fangen, ein Kanal mit geringer Strömung- sind extem vorsichtig....


----------



## Tinsen (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



Nauke schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Rapfenkünsteler,
> 
> 1. Habe gesten beim Nachtangeln auf Köfi einen 70er Burschen von knapp
> drei Kilo gefangen. Ist das gut?
> ...




1. ist gut, aber noch nicht das ende der fahnenstange 
2. filetieren ohne bauchlappen die filets nochmal nach gräten absuchen. bei 70+ rapfen hast du eigentlich nicht mehr so ein problem mit gräten, da diese recht groß sind. rapfen ist sogar recht schmackhaft, was mitlerweile kaum noch einer weiß, da lle nur an die gräten denken und ihn nicht mitnehmen.

kann man aber machen, wenn man will.


----------



## Tinsen (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



Sickly schrieb:


> wie angelst du mit dem Salmo slider, ganz normal jerken oder schnell einhohlen?
> Lohnt es sich einen Banana Boat zu kaufen? Ich versuche die Rapfen im Stillwasser zu fangen, ein Kanal mit geringer Strömung- sind extem vorsichtig....



slider kannst du einfach schnell oder langsam mit oder ohne stops einkurbeln. jerken brauchst du den nicht. im letzten sommer war das einer der topköder bei mir.

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass raubende rapfen entweder beim auftreffen des köders aufs wasser (wenn man sie rauben sieht und anwirft) sofort zuschlagen oder gar nicht. raubende rapfen können fluch oder segen sein 

hier meine Fänge 2006 und 2007


----------



## Niclas S. (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Deine Fänge sind ja erstaunlich, werden aber von der Gesichtsakrobatik noch getoppt#6

Schön gemacht!


----------



## Sickly (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hey tinsen,

danke für deinen Antwort, es macht den Eindruck als ob du schon mal ein paar Rapfen hast fangen können.... Das mit dem Slider werde ich testen! 
Was ist denn wenn sie nicht rauben, versucht du es dann "blind", das raubende Rabfen nicht beissen wollen hab ich schon oft erlebt, kennt bestimmt jeder.

Perti von mir zu deinen Fischen 06 und 07, habe auch schon mal deinen Bericht auf Barsch Alarm gelesen!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hab Vorgestern beim Barschspinnern 2 Rapfen gefangen 27 und 45cm lang!
Anhang anzeigen 64087


Anhang anzeigen 64088


----------



## Justhon (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hallo ihr Rapfenangler!

Bei uns gehts demnächst (oder hoffentlich) an den Rhein. Ich wollte es zum einen auf Zander versuchen, und zum anderen mal die Rapfenangelei antesten. Ich hab hier zwei Ruten zur Auswahl, und mich würd mal interessieren welche ich nehmen sollte.

(Den Namen der Rute hab ich vergessen, da mein Vater sie fischt):  Länge 3,00m und wg bis 30g.

Daiwa Apollo irgendwas (auch entfallen|supergri) in 2,40m und 15-40g WG.

Die Länge (Wurfweite!) spricht für die erste, aber da bin ich etwas skeptisch, da ja im Rhein auch ein Waller auf den Blinker gehen könnte..

was sagt ihr dazu?

MfG Justus


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@Tinsen:

Cooles 16:9 Schied-Bild! :q


----------



## Tinsen (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

thx, aber
1:2,35


----------



## Ohrendieter (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

moin justhon,
nehmen könnteste beide,keine frage.
ich würd eher die kürzere nehmen,bin selbst mit ner 2,70 peitsche unnerwegs - die letzten 3 tage übrigens wieder sehr erfolgreich nach langer rapfen-durststrecke - und ob du damit weit rauskommst liegt ja nun nich nur anne rute.
abgesehen davon,musste weit raus ?
bei mir reicht 30 meter und alle jungs sind in "griffnähe"
weisste was,nimm beide mit ans wasser und probiers einfach aus , wirst schon merken was dir besser inne hand liegt.
gruss aus hamburch-finkenwerder
Ohrendieter


----------



## Justhon (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Danke Ohrendieter!

Wir wollen an den Rhein, da kanns natürlich sein dass ich weiter raus muss, ich versuchs einfach mal. 

MfG


----------



## drogba (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

lol wie willste denn mit 2.70 dem köder leben einhauchen ?nimm lieber so bis 2.10 kannst den köder dann auch ordentlich twichten.un mit dem wels ..war das ernst gemeint?so schnell wie du den köder durchs wasser ziehst ist das als wenn du 6 richtige hast (wenn da ein wels drauf beist)


----------



## Ohrendieter (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

du wirst es kaum glauben drogba,
aber ich komme mit 2 meter 70 bestens zurecht,
lol ..


----------



## drogba (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ich kanns auch nich glauben hatte früher auch ne 2,70er und ich konnte kein köder vernüftig führen allein die schläge nerven mich wenn ich ständig mit der spitzen in den stienen hänge oder sonst was.ich kenn auch keinen der mit über 2m ruten zum spinnfischen geht


----------



## Nelson (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@drogba

ich bevorzuge 3m!!!
warum auch nicht. ich kann weiter werfen, den fisch schneller ermüden und vorallem den fisch viel besser kontrollieren. und uferböschung etc. ist auch kein hindernis da ich die schnur durch die rutenlänge davon fern halten kann.
so ein zahnstocher taugt nur was fürs boot oder zum belly boat-angeln.


----------



## Ohrendieter (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

na das will ich doch meinen,und inne steine hänge ich damit kurioserweise auch nich obwohl ich nahezu nur auf steinpackungen unnerwegs bin,irgendwas scheinste da verkehrt gemacht zu haben ..
habe ehrlich gesacht noch keinen kennengelernt der mit
so nem kurzen ding ans wasser latscht,
aber jedem das seine will ich meinen.
ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit meiner länge ( .. hähä)


----------



## drogba (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

wie willst du denn ein watermoccasin oder nen popper mit ner 3 m rute twichten?also ich hab noch nie jemand gesehn der seine rute nich kurz über dem wasser hält um zu twitchen#t


----------



## Nelson (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

wer sagt denn das man den köder immer "zupfen" muss ??!
beim rapfen musste so schnell kurbeln wie es geht - und ja, ab und zu mal "zupfen".
zupfen geht aber auch mit langen ruten gut. nur man spürt das nicht so gut. deshalb ist es auch von vorteil, wenn man seine köder gut kennt und weiß, wie sie wann laufen usw.

aber mal ehrlich - mit so einem zahnstocher in der hand würde ich mich wirklich verloren vorkommen. und ich habe lange zeit auf barsch mit einer kurzen rute (1,95m) gefischt und kenne die nachteile einer solchen für das uferfischen nur zu gut.


----------



## fireline (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@drogba



drogba schrieb:


> ich kanns auch nich glauben hatte früher auch ne 2,70er und ich konnte kein köder vernüftig führen allein die schläge nerven mich wenn ich ständig mit der spitzen in den stienen hänge oder sonst was.ich kenn auch keinen der mit über 2m ruten zum spinnfischen geht



bei uns an der donau is nur uferfischen angesagt,da brauchst 2,70 m minimum um auf weite zu kommen,was machst du den mit der spitze in den steinen|kopfkrat,wie @nelson schon geschrieben hat hab ich eine bessere kontrolle über den fisch und kann in dahin führen wo ich in haben will,
den hab ich gestern verhaftet,wir haben starkes hochwasser zur zeit,da beissen sie besonders gern,@tinsen,ja des is schon komisch,wenn man sie rauben sieht kannst dich dumm und deppert werfen und sie schauen den köder nicht mal an und am nächsten tag beissen sie wie die sau
http://img529.*ih.us/img529/2974/schiedig0.jpg

gefangen mit einem 8er kopyto schw/ws,74cm und 11 pfund

mfg


----------



## Promachos (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Petri, fireline!

Mal wieder ein netter Fisch von Dir. Wir haben zur Zeit auch starkes Hochwasser. Gestern ging auf Gufi gar nix; heute probier ich's mal mit flachlaufendem Wobbler.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fireline (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

thx,@promachos
furchbar des mit dem hochwasser heuer,was da immer runterkommt,des is scho brutal,hats euch auch so erwischt?
mfg


----------



## Promachos (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@ fireline

Wir in Bamberg hatte Glück; es ist hier kein so richtiges Gewittereck. Schlimm war's 25 km weiter südlich (Forchheim und Erlangen).
Aber mir langt's schon, wenn ich sehe, was für ne Brühe zur Zeit den Kanal runterkommt. Der Wasserstand wird durch die Schleusen und Wehre einigermaßen reguliert. Wir haben es vielleicht 10cm höher als normal. Aber die Farbe...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## drogba (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

lol wenn ich den water moccasin dran mache kann ich gut 50 m werfen wozu brauch ich ne 2.70?ich halte die rute immer unten wen ich twichte oder haste ne idee um moccasin & monitor in bewegung zu pekommen?


----------



## fireline (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

@drogba

meinst du mich?

wenn ja,mit 50 m kannst bei uns zu gewissen zeiten keinen fisch fangen,weil eben die 50 m jeder werfen kann,wenn du twitchen tust,keine frage, muss die spitze nach unten,ich persönlich fische zu 90% nur gufis,da is eben die spitze woanders,haben a bisserl aneinander vorbei geschrieben,no prob

mfg


----------



## Ohrendieter (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

moin gemeinde,
komme gerade vom wasser zurück,habs aber nur ne viertelstunde ausgehalten.hatte nen verdammt kräftigen biss der sich allerdings kurz darauf gleich wieder verabschiedete.
der regen störte mich nich,etwas viel bösartigeres war mit mir vor ort in der dunkelheit : mücken,haufenweise mücken !
keine chance das am wasser auszuhalten,die fallen wie die
ausgehungerten hyänen über einen her.
is das bei euch zur zeit ebenso widerlich mit diesen kleinen quälgeistern ?
spinnfischen hat sich ersma erledigt,dieser übermacht muss ich mich geschlagen geben


----------



## Bonifaz (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

War in dieser und in der letzten Wochen desöfteren an der Elbe. Habe einen 71 und 63 cm Rapfen gefangen. Heute abend war ich auch los und hatte wieder einen starken Biß, leider nicht gehakt. Alle Fische auf 4 cm Popper.


----------



## Bonifaz (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hier mal ein Bild vom 63 iger !!


----------



## ChrisHH (6. August 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Konnte letzten Donnerstag auch nen 64er aus der Elbe ziehen. Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1707697&postcount=10997


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hi Leute, hab da mal vor n paar monaten nen schönen Rapfen gefangen doch leider weiß ich nicht wie groß er ungefär ist. Hatte mein maßband nicht dabei aber er ist auf jeden Fall 60+. Wär nett wenn ihr mal schätzen könntet oder was ihr denkt wie groß er ungefär ist. Hab ihn auf Grund mit Köfi gefangen wollte eigendlich nen Zander fangen^^. Aber war n richtig geiler Drill, der ging ab wie die wutz:q.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Bonifaz (17. August 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

hallo

die größe ist naturlich sooo schlecht zu schätzen. Aber mein 63 iger hatte gut 4 1/2 pfd. der 71 hatte knapp 6 pfd.....


----------



## franz-xaver (17. August 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ich konnte am dienstag einen 65er hinter nem wehrschuss fangen
ich sag nur eins : absolut geiler drill in solch einer strömung


----------



## Shez (22. August 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Ich war Gestern im Geest.Hafen und habe einen 55 gefangen auf einen X-ray. Danach ist mir der Köder irgendwie abhanden gekommen#q

Ich habe eine Stelle entdeckt an der man diese Kollegen mit einer Senke fangen könnte (wenn man wollte) Leider habe ich anschliessend keinen mehr an den Haken bekommen . Auf Gummifisch und Spinner gingen sie gar nicht. Habe dann einige tests durchgeführt in Punkto Köder und festgestellt das die Jungs quasi Blind sind . Sie gingen ausschliesslich auf Köder los die eine starke Wasserverdrengung haben doch die die ich noch im Koffer hatte waren dann wohl leider zu groß.
Ich probiers morgen nochmal :q
@Bonifaz habe dir eine PN geschickt ..villeicht können wir ja mal zusammen los 

P.S der 55 er ging wieder Baden.Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Rapfen schmecken ,viele Greten usw.?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22. August 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



Shez schrieb:


> Ich war Gestern im Geest.Hafen und habe einen 55 gefangen auf einen X-ray. Danach ist mir der Köder irgendwie abhanden gekommen#q
> 
> Ich habe eine Stelle entdeckt an der man diese Kollegen mit einer Senke fangen könnte (wenn man wollte) Leider habe ich anschliessend keinen mehr an den Haken bekommen . Auf Gummifisch und Spinner gingen sie gar nicht. Habe dann einige tests durchgeführt in Punkto Köder und festgestellt das die Jungs quasi Blind sind . Sie gingen ausschliesslich auf Köder los die eine starke Wasserverdrengung haben doch die die ich noch im Koffer hatte waren dann wohl leider zu groß.
> Ich probiers morgen nochmal :q
> ...


 
Probiers mal mit kleinen bis mittelgroßen Poppern. Macht Laune, wenn der Fisch fast auf Sicht den Kleenen attackiert...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Gestern waren die Rapfen trotz schlechtem Wetter mal wieder unterwegs..leider bei einer Spundwand..so das ich es erst garnicht versuchte mit dem Popper. So zog ich mit meinem kleinen Kescherschen weiter  um Barsche zu ärgern.... So ein Mist


mfg Flo


----------



## Shez (25. August 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Heute morgen in der Elbe einen 66 er Rapfen rausgespinnert.

Manometer die jungs haben ja tatsächlich furchteregende Kräfte !

Danach ab 600 Uhr ging die Beleuchtung im Geest. Hafen aus . Es zuckten etwa 50 - 70 Fische gleichzeitig und ab dem Zeitpunkt war nicht ein Rapfen mehr gesehen |kopfkrat
Anschliessend habe ich dann 4 Hechte gefangen (hust) ein überbiss auf einen Barsch war auch dabei. (Hechte lag der größte bei 68 , der kleinste bei 50cm)
Der Rapfen war allerdings der schönste drill.

Gruß der Shez


----------



## dasBo87 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Moin,

habe letzte Woche (Dienstag) meinen ersten Rapfen gefangen, gebissen hat er 06:15Uhr in einer Buhne (Hausgewässer "Aller"). Der Köder war ein Spinner Meps 2. Sonst konnte ich noch kleine Barsch überlisten und nen kleinen mutigen Hecht.

4,6 Pfund und 72cm, hat echt spaß gemacht!!


----------



## lemure muik (18. September 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

huhu ..

gestern abend seit langem endlich mal wieder ein schöner rapfen am popper .... leider hats gekübelt wie sau - und alles war ruhig danach |gr:.

alla jut, klein muik beschliesst mal wieder morgens sein glück zu versuchen. kurz vor sonnenaufgang ging der tanz los - die geier jagen wie immer wie blöd inner gegend rum - und - tatsächlich, einer nimmt den köder. *froi*

von 0640 - 1130 haben dann 6 rapfen & ein barsch gebissen + etliche nachläufer und fehlbisse. das war ein scheener tag heute. und morgen gehts wieder raus |supergri.

der 6. asp durfte wieder schwimmen ebenso der barsch - die beiden waren noch in den kinderschuhen.

die 5 größeren lagen alle zwischen 52 - 54 cm.

achja, die pics 



 








 de muik


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Wie tötest du eigentlich die Rapfen?

5 Stück für die Küche? Glückwunsch.

Auch wenn es jetzt verschoben wird, das muss wohl einer sagen in diesem Fall.

Uli


----------



## Stefan6 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie tötest du eigentlich die Rapfen?
> 
> 5 Stück für die Küche? Glückwunsch.
> 
> ...


Das frag ich mich auch gerade?#c


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Kein C&R bitte. Aber sieht irgendeiner sowas wie einen Kehlstich? Ich nicht.

Sauerei.

Uli


----------



## Justhon (18. September 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Ich mich auch...#d


Achja, @topic:

Wir waren vor 2 Wochen auch mal am Rhein, ich habs auf Rapfen probiert.
Ich konnte zwar einige Rauben sehen, bin aber Schneider geblieben.


MfG


----------



## cliche (18. September 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



 







meine rapfen ein 56 ein 74 cm


----------



## Justhon (3. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Nabend zusammen....

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es im Winter immernoch Erfolgsaussichten auf Rapfen gibt, da ja die anderen Raubfische
im Winter auch sehr gut laufen!


MfG Justus


----------



## Pit der Barsch (4. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Genau das wüde mich auch interessieren#c
Ich kann die Rapfen zwar sehen aber gefangen hab ich noch nie einen !!!
Und unser Kanal ist voll davon#q#q#q


----------



## Grundangler85 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

pit das kenn ich. Ich habe letztens am rhk beim barsch spinnen zufällig mein ersten rapfen gefangen dieses jahr mit 70 cm auch kein kleiner aber das war purer zufall. 

Wie man die gezielt beangelt weiß ich auch net rauben seh ich die immer auch heute sogar vor meinen füßen #q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

ja es ist zum :v mit den rapfen.


----------



## Justhon (6. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Ich glaub ich werds auch nochmal auf die Kollegen versuchen irgendwann...aber wenn sie gar nicht beißen müsst ichs nich versuchen...:m


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Wo sind die Experten für Rapfen#c??
Beißen die Rapfen auch im Herbst und Winter ???
Wenn ja ??
Worauf ??
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Kampflaus (11. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

doch doch läuft noch ordentlich!

letzte Woche habe ich noch drei erwischt (2*70cm und 75cm) auf gufi.
Heute noch welche rauben sehen. SInd noch sehr aktiv (jedenfalls hier bei uns)


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Worauf hast du die Rapfen gefangen ??
Welche Ruten benutzt ihr so ??


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Wo sind die Experten für Rapfen#c??
> Beißen die Rapfen auch im Herbst und Winter ???
> Wenn ja ??
> Worauf ??
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


 
Beissen auch bei kaltem wetter am besten auf wobbler der an der oberfläche geführt wird!


----------



## Veit (11. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Konnte in den letzten Tagen noch reichlich Rapfen bei Raubzügen an der Oberfläche beobachten. Allerdings waren es nur kleinere Exemplare und ich habs auch nicht drauf angelegt einen davon zu fangen. Hatte aber kürzlich auch nochmal nen größeren Kerl als Nachläufer auf Sandra-Twister. Als er mich aber gesehen hat, ist er aber abgedreht.#t


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hatte heute zwei Attacken von Rapfen als ich den Gufi aus dem Wasser zog sprang sie wie ein Tornado hinterher Haben auch ordentlich bis in die Dunkelheit geraubt!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Pit der Barsch (23. November 2007)

*AW: Rapfen 2007*

Hat jemand Rapfen gefangen,bei dem Wetter ???
Ich wollte es mal Sontag versuchen,das Wetter soll ja umschlagen ,leider eher schlechter#d


----------

